# plz help me buy a console...



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2007)

hi everyone...

i am thinkin of buyin a ps2 or xbox....(not ps3 or X360)....

ps2 is wat i prefer....can u tell me the price of a new one nowadays..

and tell me the type or model no which shld i buy....

or is ther somethin i need to lookout....when buyin one...

i wanted a modded one....


----------



## hullap (Nov 27, 2007)

why not Wii


----------



## DiCsA (Nov 27, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> why not Wii



Sur for this price you'd better to take a Wii.
Mario Galaxy is incredible.
You will not have new games on PS2/Xbox.


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

can you  find wii games in india ?? also wii is something which should used with a broadband net , telling from my own experince , Wii + Net killer combo.


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 27, 2007)

no...ps2 costs 6k in india and games are available for as low as 30 bucks while the wii costs arround 21k here in india and forget about getting games here,period.in my opinion,for ur budget the ps2 is ur only option.although i wud strongly recommend a psp due to its unlimited advantages over the latter,most obvious being mobility,equal graphic power(better in some cases
),can be used as a photo/movie viewer.
play both for atleast a couple of hours before buying and then make the move,this is what i recommend.


----------



## hullap (Nov 29, 2007)

in palika wii(japanese) is available for 12k


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 29, 2007)

yea but wii japanese is NTSC(correct me if i m wrong) so it wont play games bought here and neways its next to impossible getting games here for wii


----------



## xbonez (Nov 29, 2007)

^^i agree, getting gmes for a wii will be a royal pain in the a&&. get the PS2..........games r easily available dime a dozen


----------

